# Gift ideas for boy with broken arm?



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

My friend's 7-year-old son broke his arm yesterday, and will be in a sling & swathe (no cast) for over a month at least. He doesn't have any siblings, and doesn't live near any kids to play with. I want to send him some type of gift to keep him occupied, but haven't come up with any ideas. What do you think?


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it his "writing" arm or his other one?

If he can still write then I might send some activity books (puzzles, drawing, etc). He could also do jigsaw puzzles with one hand if that's something he's interested in. Another idea is a single-player puzzle game like those made by Thinkfun or Smartgames. OR if his parents would be happy to play along a good board game could be fun for all of them (if you're interested I could give more specific recommendations - we're big gamers around here!).


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

My DS broke his elbow last fall when he was 7 and was in a full cast (shoulder to wrist) and then a sling after that. I agree with pianojazzgirl. Is it his dominant hand?

My DS appreciated comic books and Garfield books -- physically it was easier to read these things, as they stay open pretty readily by themselves, as opposed to most paperback books.

We also found a Wii game for him that only required the one Wiimote (not the add-on controller, which requires two hands). He was really appreciative of this. I normally don't allow video games during the school week, but his activity was so restricted (NO SPORTS, ugh) that I bent the rules.

Activity books could be fun if he's that kind of kid. DS also appreciated iTunes gift cards, as he could spend time picking out new songs and making playlists. So much is dependant on what his interests are.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas! Yes - it is his dominant hand, but his mom said he can still move his fingers easily. I feel so bad.....my friend and her husband just got divorce (as in, his dad moved out the day prior to him breaking his arm) and they are living at her moms house out in the country until Friday when my friend gets the keys to her new house. So, he has no neighbor friends, and isn't living near school friends for a couple more days.

I think I may get some Garfield books like suggested, and I'll look into the puzzle games. I also think I may get him a DVD and some candy/popcorn and make a little movie-theater basket for him.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Audio books (CD or tape) would be good too. They're different than books to read (and most 7 year olds tire easily reading). My daughter loves listening to audio books. Since I found out I can download some free on my smartphone from the library, I've become an aficionado as well.


----------

